# Kitbash an Aristo Craft Eggliner



## dms1 (May 27, 2010)

Kitbash an Aristo Craft Eggliner

Has anyone kitbashed an Aristo Craft Egglinerinto a 1:20.3 critter, seem like this would be a good platform. I have been looking around this site and on the internet and have not seen any examples. Is this even a good idea?


Thanks


----------



## takevin (Apr 25, 2010)

I just bought a eggliner, trying to find observation end caps, or if anyone has any dead eggs or the shells to sell i plan on making some matching passenger cars for mine. These are neat!


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Being you're most likely going to scrap the egg shell, why not just buy the motor block by itself. I see them on Ebay all the time. I'm sure they would be much cheaper than buying the whole eggliner. As for 1:20.3 Critters, you need to search this forum as there have been some great ones built.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

I have seen the Aristo motor block at almost the same price as the complete eggliner. 

So, I would use the USA motor block in an eggliner and get sliders which are great for my track power!!!


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I think the eggliner and lil critter use the same brick. They all have the same part number as the u boat brick as well.


This one is probably a bit more work than you had in mind...









http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/8/aft/116693/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

All the same motor brick. Now who in there right mind want's to do a kit bash. Yikes. Later RJD


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 28 Aug 2010 06:25 PM 
...Now who in there right mind want's to do a kit bash.... 
What does THAT have to do with it? The right brain just comes up with the idea. The left brain figures out how to make it work.....


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Bashing an eggliner? 

Seems to me an eggliner is itself a bash


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bashing one, I think doing so would be a good start...with a hammer.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I know a guy that wants some Eggliner shells to make some cars for his to pull, or observation end caps.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

One could always buy one long regular coach and run it through a bandsaw several times to get coach bodies for the eggliner.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 29 Aug 2010 07:49 AM 
Bashing one, I think doing so would be a good start...with a hammer. 


Eggliners like the Stainz, have done MORE to promote the LS hobby than most people IN it.... 


Yet, they get the Rodney Dangerfield treatment. Pretty sad when you really think about it.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

"Life is just a bowl of pits" -RD


----------

